# 1072 Nanometer Light? Available? Unheard of?



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh wise Candlepower forums experts- 
I have a random question- My wife was recommended a light that operated at 1072 Namometers for Cold Sores- The one they have is quite pricey- 
are there any out there that you guys know about or is it hard to make one or to get an emmiter and a battery and then just hook the two up?
Thanks guys
Todd @ 2 the Hilt


----------



## St8kout (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, from a quick look at google, you'll need the appropriate laser diode, power supply, focusing lens, and eye protection to start.


----------



## Doug S (Dec 20, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Oh wise Candlepower forums experts-
> I have a random question- My wife was recommended a light that operated at 1072 Namometers for Cold Sores- The one they have is quite pricey-
> are there any out there that you guys know about or is it hard to make one or to get an emmiter and a battery and then just hook the two up?
> Thanks guys
> Todd @ 2 the Hilt



If it is 1072 Nanometer, it ain't light


----------



## brickbat (Dec 20, 2006)

Hmm, I smell the faintest whiff of quackery here. What exactly is the science beyond this ? Any experiments proving the efficacy of this 'treatment'?


----------



## Ken_McE (Dec 20, 2006)

1072 NM is somewhere around visual IR or thermal IR. You wouldn't be able to see it, you'd feel it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2006)

Ok ya I know its not "light" but it is energy 
anyway- I know some IR or UV lights in a spectrun near this but I didn't know of one that maybe be closer- I am a little unsure of this recommendation as well.. and thast why I was trying ot see if I could make up a little project myself first- as opposed to buying it-


----------



## Doug S (Dec 20, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> My wife was recommended a light that operated at 1072 Namometers for Cold Sores- The one they have is quite pricey-
> are there any out there that you guys know about or is it hard to make one or to get an emmiter and a battery and then just hook the two up?
> Thanks guys
> Todd @ 2 the Hilt



Tell her just to point the TV Remote at those Cold Sores. I'm pretty sure it will be just as efficacious.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 20, 2006)

1,072nm is not visible light, and it's not thermal radiation either.
It would be best described as high-frequency infrared radiation.


----------



## Illum (Dec 20, 2006)

Doug S said:


> Tell her just to point the TV Remote at those Cold Sores. I'm pretty sure it will be just as efficacious.



probably too pulsed to be of any effect


----------



## BVH (Dec 20, 2006)

Sort of like an invisible massage, then. Hmm, might be a good thing.


----------



## highorder (Dec 24, 2006)

honestly, that sounds like the wavelength of a hot towel, which has been suggested for cold sores for a long time.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 24, 2006)

1072nm (just over 1µm) radiation is far too short to be perceived solely as heat; a hot towel probably has a peak emission wavelength of over 50,000nm (50µm).


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 24, 2006)

It's energy and it may be modulated in a way that is healing. I wouldn't discount it as quackery but I'm not saying it isn't either. I've studied a lot of energy healing and some things do work. But more often than not I've been skeptical of the light products such as this. Do some research on Rife frequencies and Dr. Royal Rife.


----------



## Raybo (Dec 24, 2006)

Look what I found,

http://www.virulite.com/

Ray


----------



## Christine (May 9, 2010)

I found a more serious 1072 nm device for sale in Canada...I think it's the only one with a lot of power. These guys also have tons of links to medical human studies going on right now in Canada and the USA. They have one that is sort of affordable and a huge one that is more for a medical facility use I think. I'm looking at it for anti-aging.
This should be the address: www.curezone.ca


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (May 11, 2010)

808nm pumped ND:YAG will produce 1064nm, I think... That's pretty close. But I don't know how much success you will have DIY. You may heal a cold sore, but you might also scorch your retinas.


----------



## fyrstormer (May 12, 2010)

(disregard)


----------

